# OSHA Regs.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The owner of the company is completely exempt from OSHA rules. The only time you fall under OSHA rules is if your company is actually a corporation, and you're an officer of the corporation. That said, many larger jobs will still have jobsite rules that require you to follow OSHA regs. No legal penalty, except that you risk getting kicked off the job and your contract cancelled.

If you get employees at some point, they'll have to follow OSHA rules, but you won't. Well, actually, you'll have to follow the OSHA rules that would otherwise put your employees in danger if you were to not follow them. Like, you can't use a grinder 6 feet away from one of them and let the rooster tail fly their way. I might have accidentally done that one recently. I forget.


----------

